# The Trevor Project for LGBTQ youth



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2011)

The Trevor Project Programs 
*
THE TREVOR LIFELINE – 866-4-U-TREVOR*

[U.S. CALLS ONLY]

The Trevor Lifeline is the only nationwide, around-the-clock suicide  prevention and crisis intervention lifeline for LGBTQ youth. The Trevor  Lifeline is a free and confidential service that offers hope and someone  to talk to, 24/7. Volunteer Lifeline counselors staff our three call  centers, The Randy Stone Call Center East Coast, The Randy Stone Call  Center West Coast and The Harvey Milk Call Center. Each year, tens of  thousands of calls are fielded from young people across the country. The  Trevor Lifeline is accredited as an exemplary crisis intervention  program by the American Association for Suicidology (AAS).


*ASK TREVOR*
"Ask Trevor" is an online, non-time sensitive question and answer  resource for young people with questions surrounding sexual orientation  and gender identity. Submit a question.


*TREVORCHAT

*[U.S. Residents only]

TrevorChat is a free, confidential, secure online messaging service  that provides live help through this website.  TrevorChat is only  intended to assist those who are *not at risk for suicide*.  It's  available on *Friday's *between the hours of *1:00 PM Pacific (4:00 PM Eastern) and 9:00 PM Pacific (12:00 AM Eastern)*.  Connect with a volunteer who can support you with your concerns and questions. Click here on Friday's to see if an IM session is available.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 16, 2020)

40 percent of LGBTQ youth 'seriously considered' suicide in past year, survey finds


----------



## Daniel (Apr 25, 2021)

Nearly a third of young gay people have attempted suicide, study finds
					


Coming out earlier in life is a double-edged sword, experts say.





					www.nbcnews.com
				




...Members of the Equality generation reported coming out to a family member at age 16 on average, compared to 22 for the Visibility generation and 26 for the Pride generation.

That can put them at risk of rejection at a time when they rely most on family for emotional and financial support, said Amy Green, vice president of research for The Trevor Project, an LGBTQ youth crisis intervention and suicide prevention organization.

According to a survey by the organization last year, 40 percent of LGBTQ youths ages 13 to 24 had seriously considered attempting suicide in the previous 12 months.

"It's not that the world isn't making progress for LGBTQ people, it's that recent progress has resulted in an amazing community of young people who understand who they are but still live in a world where others may be unkind to them, reject them, bully them or discriminate against them," Green said in an email. "And we know these experiences of victimization can compound and produce negative mental health outcomes."

The advent of social media and the internet has also greatly affected the Equality generation's sense of identity...


----------

